# Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

						Amazon Prime hat auf der Comic-Con in San Diego einen neuen langen Trailer zur Serie Star Trek: Picard gezeigt. Es gibt nicht nur einen ersten tieferen Einblick in die Geschichte der kommenden Serie - es folgt für den Zuschauer auch ein Wiedersehen mit alten bekannten Gesichtern aus dem ganzen Star-Trek-Universum.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*


----------



## 1988_Marc (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## BigYundol (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Irgendwie freue ich mich auf Sir Patrick Stewart. Er ist einfach der beste Captain, der je im Weltraum war.


----------



## Hannesjooo (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf. Neuer Stoff für den Nerd in mir.
Immer noch mein Lieblings Captain, direkt nach Archer, ach ja....


----------



## sfc (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Sieht deutlich besser aus als das unsägliche Discovery, auch wenn der Trailer stellenweise doch sehr an Star Wars erinnert. Bin dennoch sehr gespannt und werde der Show eine Chance geben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Ich Freu mich drauf...

Ich mag Picard einfach und der Trailer sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus. 

Bin wirklich mega gehyped. 

Ps: discovery schau ich garnicht.... Hat mich eher lauwarm begeistert.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Yeeeaaaahhh, freu mir!! 

Data ist deutlich moppeliger  und CGI für Faltenglättung wird ordentlich kosten  
Hoffe es kommen noch andere Gastauftritte wie z.B. Admiral Riker, La Forge oder Barclay  ^^


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Ick freu mir auch wie Bolle. Patrick Stewart ist die Rolle des Star Trek-Captain wohl auf den Leib geschneidert und Picard und die Borg haben schon immer für beste Unterhaltung gesorgt. Oder hab ich da etwa keinen Borg-Kubus gesehn...

Gruß


----------



## NotMe-Take2 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Gänsehaut feeling - ich freu mich auf die Serie.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Wird sicher geil. Endlich wieder richtiges Star Trek. Hätte nicht gedacht das es ne Borg-Story wird. Da kann eigentlich nix schief gehen.



Holindarn schrieb:


> Hoffe es kommen noch andere Gastauftritte wie z.B. Admiral Rike, La Forge oder Barclay  ^^



Riker und Troy sind schon bestätigt. Patrick meint es kommen noch mehr, und in einer eventuellen zweiten Staffel ist noch viel mehr denkbar. Er will aber kein TNG-Remake machen. 

Was mich eher wundert ist Brent Spiner. Der war eigentlich fertig mit Star Trek, hat in Nemesis drauf bestanden das er stirbt, sich mit B-4 aber noch ne Hintertür offen gelassen. Wahrscheinlich haben sie ihm so viel Kohle angeboten, dass er nicht nein sagen konnte. Er wird wohl auch nicht ständig dabei sein, jedenfalls nicht physisch so wie ich das verstanden habe. Vielleicht als Computerprogramm etc., wäre auf Dauer auch billiger als diese CGI-Verjüngung.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Egal wie, Data darf nicht fehlen! 

Ohhh eventuell ja auch nen gealterter Gowron oder Sisko, Quark oder oder oder.... ich hyperventiliere gerade ganz leicht XDDD


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

krRRRAAAAAAAAS   DATA is Back  


 7of9  sieht immer noch HOT aus 

geil. ich freu mich so drauf, endlich wieder Star Trek der alten schule


----------



## Bevier (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Das ist für mich die Rettung von Star Trek. Nachdem die neuen Filme das alte Universum beerdigt hatten und dann auch noch Discovery kam, war ich fast schon mit ST durch. Jetzt kann ich hoffen, das "mein" ST so weitergeht, wie ich es mir wünsche. Gerne etwas moderner und weniger zwanghafte Diplomatie als in TNG.

Und Jeri Ryan (Seven of Nine) ist immer noch ziemlich heiß... ^^


----------



## paladin60 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Holindarn schrieb:


> Ohhh eventuell ja auch nen gealterter Gauron


Falls Du damit Gowron meinst, das wird nix der wurde ja von Worf getötet.

Quark und Garak wären klasse, die dürften in dieses Picard ist nicht mehr in der Sternenflotte Szenario gut reinpassen.


----------



## nYron2k5 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

@Nuallan
Das ganz leicht erklärt zu Brent Spiner, er hat gesagt wer will nie wieder Date spielen weil Data nicht altert im Gegensatz zu ihm und es einfach unglaubwürdig war für die Fans.. jetzt in der heutigen Technik mit CGI ist das wieder ein anderes Thema. Geld kriegt er natürlich auch sicher mehr als damals  wär auch dumm wenn nicht ^^.. ich hatte persönlich richtig Gänsehaut wo ich Seven of Nine gesehen hab das so das maximale i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Wir werden uns wohl bald Amazon Prime zulegen.
Nicht nur wegen dieser Serie. 
Aber auch.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



paladin60 schrieb:


> Falls Du damit Gowron meinst, das wird nix der wurde ja von Worf getötet.
> 
> Quark und Garak wären klasse, die dürften in dieses Picard ist nicht mehr in der Sternenflotte Szenario gut reinpassen.




ja erinnere mich, martok wurde ja Kanzler, my fault^^


ich hab garak vergessen... jaaaaa klasse charakter und gul dukat...


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



nYron2k5 schrieb:


> Das ganz leicht erklärt zu Brent Spiner, er hat gesagt wer will nie wieder Date spielen weil Data nicht altert im Gegensatz zu ihm und es einfach unglaubwürdig war für die Fans.. jetzt in der heutigen Technik mit CGI ist das wieder ein anderes Thema



Ja, das stimmt auch mit Sicherheit. Man muss aber auch bedenken das viele Cast-Member damals extrem enttäuscht waren immer nur auf ihre Rolle reduziert zu werden, und da wird Brent Spiner ein Lied von singen können. Das hört man auch in Interviews auf Conventions etc. raus. Wenn man auf der Straße 30 Jahre lang immer mit "Data!" angesprochen wird und keine anderen Rollen kriegt nervt das bestimmt extrem. Data war damals ja DAS Gesicht von TNG. 



Holindarn schrieb:


> ich hab garak vergessen... jaaaaa klasse charakter und gul dukat...



Dukat wird schwierig weil tot, aber Garak wäre natürlich der absolute Oberhammer. Jedes Schiff brauch doch nen Schneider.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Na toll jetzt bin ich wieder voll getriggert. Hoffentlich wird das nicht so eine Enttäuschung wie Discovery. Aber bei dem Cast bin ich sehr guter Dinge


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Dukat wird schwierig weil tot...



Neeeiiiinnn!!! 




Nuallan schrieb:


> Jedes Schiff brauch doch nen Schneider.



auf jeden Fall!


----------



## caInewaxx (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

7 of 9!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Zero-11 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwie freue ich mich auf Sir Patrick Stewart. Er ist einfach der beste Captain, der je im Weltraum war.



Quatsch, das ist Gabriel Lorca.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Quatsch, das ist Gabriel Lorca.



Lorca ist ein Arschloch. Und wir lieben solche Arschlöcher. 
Aber mit Picard kann es keiner aufnehmen.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Kirk schon... im weitesten Sinne

oder anders ausgedrückt, beide haben ihre unvergleichlichen Charakterzüge dargestellt durch erstklassige Schauspieler


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Holindarn schrieb:


> Kirk schon... im weitesten Sinne
> 
> oder anders ausgedrückt, beide haben ihre unvergleichlichen Charakterzüge dargestellt durch erstklassige Schauspieler



Kirk ist doch nur ein Selbstdarsteller. Egal ob der erste oder der zweite Kirk. 
Aber es kann nur einen Picard geben.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

William Shatner ein erstklassiger....

Öhm... Ok.
In einem Forum, in dem selbst Keanu Reeves als erstklassiger Schauspieler durchgeht, muss ich das wohl so stehen lassen.

Ist das jetzt eigentlich eine Miniserie, die nur ein, zwei Staffeln geht, oder wird damit länger geplant? Denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich damit fünf Staffeln oder mehr produzieren lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Wow. Schon der Trailer gibt mir mehr als zwei Staffeln Discovery, obwohl ich mich einigermaßen damit ausgesöhnt hatte.

Und noch bis nächstes Jahr warten müssen ...


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eigentlich eine Miniserie, die nur ein, zwei Staffeln geht, oder wird damit länger geplant? Denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich damit fünf Staffeln oder mehr produzieren lassen.



Aktuell nur Miniserie. Ich weiß nicht wie sich Stewart da vertraglich binden lassen will.
Aber wenn sie gut ist, wieso nicht noch eine weitere Miniserie dran hängen? Man muss das ja nicht Staffel nennen. 
Ansonsten übernimmt James McAvoy einfach die Rolle.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Ja, aber wer guckt denn bitte heute noch _Star Trek_?
Selbst der ans moderne Kino angepasste, neue Kram seit 2009 juckt doch irgendwie keinen mehr.

Bin ja gespannt, was Quentin Tarantino aus den Filmen macht. Vielleicht findet der einen besseren Kompromiss aus dem klassischen Star Trek der 80er und 90er und der modernen Ausrichtung.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, aber wer guckt denn bitte heute noch _Star Trek_?
> Selbst der ans moderne Kino angepasste, neue Kram seit 2009 juckt doch irgendwie keinen mehr.



_Wegen_ des ans moderne Kino angepassten, neuen Krams seit 2009 juckte es irgendwie keinen mehr.

FTFY.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin ja gespannt, was Quentin Tarantino aus den Filmen macht. Vielleicht findet der einen besseren Kompromiss aus dem klassischen Star Trek der 80er und 90er und der modernen Ausrichtung.



Gar nichts. Ist doch gestrichen.
Oder finanziert Tarantino den Kram jetzt selbst?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> _Wegen_ des ans moderne Kino angepassten, neuen Krams seit 2009 juckte es irgendwie keinen mehr.
> 
> FTFY.


Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass eine klassische Star-Trek-Serie/Film, nach alter Machart, heute noch irgend' jemand hinterm Ofen vorlocken würde, also bitte.

Die alten Hasen und Fans mit Sicherheit, aber das heutige Publikum ist im Schnitt viel jünger. Die erreichst du mit minutenlangen Konversationen über philosophische Zusammenhänge des Universums schlicht nicht.


Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Ist doch gestrichen.
> Oder finanziert Tarantino den Kram jetzt selbst?


Davon weiß ich nichts. Allerdings war das in den letzten Tagen immernoch diskutiert, habe nicht mitbekommen, ob da was gestrichen wurde...


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Davon weiß ich nichts. Allerdings war das in den letzten Tagen immernoch diskutiert, habe nicht mitbekommen, ob da was gestrichen wurde...



Nach dem Flop des letzten Films wurden alle weitern Filme auf Eis gelegt. Hatte ich zumindest gelesen.
Und Taratino kümmert sich ja nicht um ein FSK12 weichgespülten Kram. Wenn er also einen Star Trek Film machen will, muss der mindestens FSK 16 oder gar 18 werden.
Ob das mit Paramount vereinbar ist?


----------



## Modoka (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Sieht gut aus, ich freu mich drauf! 

Gibts schon ein genaueres datum als "coming soon"?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nach dem Flop des letzten Films wurden alle weitern Filme auf Eis gelegt. Hatte ich zumindest gelesen.
> Und Taratino kümmert sich ja nicht um ein FSK12 weichgespülten Kram. Wenn er also einen Star Trek Film machen will, muss der mindestens FSK 16 oder gar 18 werden.
> Ob das mit Paramount vereinbar ist?


Solange sie Simon Pegg rauswerfen, ist mir das egal.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass eine klassische Star-Trek-Serie/Film, nach alter Machart, heute noch irgend' jemand hinterm Ofen vorlocken würde, also bitte.



Zwischen der Machart der alten Serien und dem der neuen gibt es viel Spielraum für etwas Gescheites.
Und während es die alte Machart immerhin auf fünf Serien mit etlichen Staffeln und zehn Kinofilme brachte, ging der neuen Machart schon nach drei Filmen die Puste aus und Discovery löst nun auch nicht gerade Begeisterungsstürme aus - weder beim neuen noch beim alten Publikum.

Kann natürlich sein, dass Reizüberflutung gewöhnte Jungspunde mit der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einer Stubenfliege damit nichts anfangen können, aber der Versuch, es alten und neuen Publikum recht zu machen, ist bisher ja glorreich in die Hose gegangen - es interessierten sich einfach nicht genug Krachi-Bunti-Kiddies dafür, um das Abwandern enttäuschter Alt-Trekkies zu kompensieren.

"ST: Picard" kehrt ganz offensichtlich ein Stück weit zum alten Star Trek zurück und verbindet das mit heutiger Production Value. Retro für ein Retro-Publikum kann funktionieren; allein die Reaktionen auf den Trailer hier und andernorts sprechen dafür.

Aber Star Trek von Tarantino hätte ich - nicht unbedingt als stilprägend für das Franchise, aber als Interpretation - trotzdem gerne gesehen 
Generell wäre ST immer noch groß genug, um es bedarfsweise in einen Story- und einen Action-Arc mit jeweils eigenen Serien und Filmen zu unterteilen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Solange sie Simon Pegg rauswerfen, ist mir das egal.



Wir liegen offenbar mit unseren Meinungen zu Star Trek nicht so weit auseinander, wie man zuerst meinen möchte.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> "ST: Picard" kehrt ganz offensichtlich ein Stück weit zum alten Star Trek zurück und verbindet das mit heutiger Production Value. Retro für ein Retro-Publikum kann funktionieren; allein die Reaktionen auf den Trailer hier und andernorts sprechen dafür.
> 
> Generell wäre ST immer noch groß genug, um es bedarfsweise in einen Story- und einen Action-Arc mit jeweils eigenen Serien und Filmen zu unterteilen.


Ja, aber es geht grade den heutigen Produktionsfirmen vor allem um Umsatz.
Unter 500 Mille Einnahmen gilt für eine große Kinoproduktion heute schon als Flop. Natürlich wird man mit einer eher klassisch ausgerichteten Trek-Serie durchaus Veteranen gut und finanziell auch einigermaßen erfolgreich bedienen können. 
Aber es geht ja heutzutage nur noch um Quoten, Rekorde und Einspielergebnisse. Deswegen hat man das 2009 auch modernisiert und Popcorn-Unterhaltung drauß gemacht, die möglichst wie Öl runtergeht. J. J. Abrams hat selber gesagt, wie langweilig er _Star Trek_ früher fand. Er war eben der perfekte Mann, das ganze eher Richtung _STAR WARS_ zu verschieben und die Massen zu unterhalten. Später hat er es geschafft, nicht nur mit -_Trek_ sondern auch noch mit -_WARS_ meine Kindheit und die Millionen anderer systematisch auszuradieren.

Tausend Jahre allmähliche Verdauung im Sarlacc wäre als Bestrafung dafür fast schon zu human.


----------



## OField (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Modoka schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, ich freu mich drauf!
> 
> Gibts schon ein genaueres datum als "coming soon"?



Laut Gerüchteküche Anfang 2020.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ansonsten übernimmt James McAvoy einfach die Rolle.



Würde ich sofort gucken oder wie es heute heißt: binge watchen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, aber wer guckt denn bitte heute noch Star Trek?



Laut Netflix sehr, sehr, sehr viele Menschen. Vor allem TNG/DS9/Voyager. Deswegen hat Netflix auch Discovery während der Produktion der ersten Staffel finanziell "gerettet", auch wenn ich das im Nachhinein nicht so gut finde..


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Würde ich sofort gucken oder wie es heute heißt: binge watchen.


Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der James McAvoy als jungen Patrick Stewart total unpassend empfindet?


Nuallan schrieb:


> Laut Netflix sehr, sehr, sehr viele Menschen. Vor allem TNG/DS9/Voyager. Deswegen hat Netflix auch Discovery während der Produktion der ersten Staffel finanziell "gerettet", auch wenn ich das im Nachhinein nicht so gut finde..


Sehr, sehr, sehr viele gleich, wow.
Gibt's da eine Statistik? Habe kein Netflix, daher kann ich das nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> William Shatner ein erstklassiger....



Ja schon, ich persönlich finde als Beispiel "undiscovered country" sehr genial. 
Vom Score fang ich Mal nicht an ^^



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der James McAvoy als jungen Patrick Stewart total unpassend empfindet?



Nein, war sehr schlimm...


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deswegen hat man das 2009 auch modernisiert und Popcorn-Unterhaltung drauß gemacht, die möglichst wie Öl runtergeht. J. J. Abrams hat selber gesagt, wie langweilig er _Star Trek_ früher fand. Er war eben der perfekte Mann, das ganze eher Richtung _STAR WARS_ zu verschieben und die Massen zu unterhalten. Später hat er es geschafft, nicht nur mit -_Trek_ sondern auch noch mit -_WARS_ meine Kindheit und die Millionen anderer systematisch auszuradieren.



Wobei er noch Glück hatte, dass Star Wars von Anfang an so stark auf Merchandising ausgerichtet war, dass das Downdumbing zumindest kommerziell erfolgreich war. Die zuvor erwähnte Krachi-Bunti-Fraktion fand sich eben doch ausreichend darin wieder.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Das neue Star Wars reduziert das Franchise auf einige Elemente, die schon immer hatte und lässt andere weg (die ich persönlich stark vermisse). Das funktioniert deutlich besser als zu versuchen, ein Franchise wie Star Trek komplett in etwas umzuwandeln, was es nie war.

So hat man bei Star Trek nur die Wahl, entweder dass Franchise zu beerdigen oder es wieder mehr auf eine Zielgruppe auszurichten, die zwar keine maximierten, aber überhaupt Umsätze verspricht: Trekkies sind heute in aller Regel gut situierte ältere Nerds, die sich ihre Nostalgie etwas kosten lassen können.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr viele gleich, wow. Gibt's da eine Statistik? Habe kein Netflix, daher kann ich das nicht vergleichen.



Keine Ahnung, glaube nicht das es Statistiken von den alten Serien gibt. Netflix selbst meinte aber vor ein paar Jahren, dass die alten Star-Trek Serien zu den meistgeguckten überhaupt auf Netflix zählen. Deswegen hat Netflix die erste Staffel Discovery finanziell unterstützt, angeblich zu 100%. Bei 15 Folgen zu geschätzten Kosten von jeweils 8+ Millionen Dollar kannst du dir ausrechnen was Netflix da reingesteckt hat. Und jetzt die Preisfrage.. Hat Netflix das gemacht weil:

a) kaum noch jemand die alten Star Trek Serien guckt
b) sehr, sehr, sehr viele Menschen die alten Star Trek Serien gucken


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> 7of9  sieht immer noch HOT aus


Jap, mit _Seven of Nine_ würd ich auch jederzeit "regenerieren"...

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Jap, mit _Seven of Nine_ würd ich auch jederzeit "regenerieren"...



Tja, die Borg haben das Potential nie erkannt. Mit 7of9 als Postergirl hätte sich die ungefähre Hälfte aller humanoiden Zivilisationen freiwillig ins Kollektiv integrieren lassen ...

Haben nicht damals auch die eher mauen Einschaltquoten von ST:Voy radikal zugelegt, nachdem der Charakter eingeführt wurde? - Männliche Nerds sind ja so berechenbar.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Haben nicht damals auch die eher mauen Einschaltquoten von ST:Voy radikal zugelegt, nachdem der Charakter eingeführt wurde? - Männliche Nerds sind ja so berechenbar.



Ja, Voyager wurde langweilig und man musste eine Figur gegen eine andere austauschen, da es sonst zu viele wären. Also nahm man Kes raus -- die eh bescheiden war -- und Seven of Nine rein.
Seven of Nine -- meine Fresse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Haben nicht damals auch die eher mauen Einschaltquoten von ST:Voy radikal zugelegt, nachdem der Charakter eingeführt wurde? - Männliche Nerds sind ja so berechenbar.



Ja, das war der Plan, aber den Quoten hat es nicht viel geholfen. Kate Mulgrew hat Jeri Ryan jahrelang am Set extrem gemobbt, weil sie als "starke Frau" und erster weiblicher Captain komplett gegen so ein Sexsymbol war. Da gab es richtig Krieg hinter den Kulissen. Um so beeindruckender was für eine gute Performance Jeri Ryan damals hingelegt hat.


----------



## Hannesjooo (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

 dabei ist sie klar ne 10 von10


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Haben nicht damals auch die eher mauen Einschaltquoten von ST:Voy radikal zugelegt, nachdem der Charakter eingeführt wurde? - Männliche Nerds sind ja so berechenbar.


Ja, da is was wahres dran. Und auch an _Seven of Nine _war irgendwie auch mehr_... _dran_. _Mir fällt gerade nicht ein was_ _Kes wirkte neben ihr (wie Thresh schon richtig bemerkte) wie die typische graue Maus, die eigentlich keinerlei Beachtung findet. 

Ergo musste da anscheinend ein kleiner Augenöffner für die männlichen Fans (ähem Nerds) her... Trotz Jeri Ryan`s Engagement sind die Quoten aber nicht explodiert, glaube ich.

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Ich habe alles ST Serien bzw samt Spin-Offs gesehen ausser "Discovery".
Mir gefallen eigentlich alle.
Ich mag auch die neuen Filme.

Seven of Nine finde ich attraktiv. Aber T´Pol auch.
Genauso wie Deanna Troy und Uhura.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ergo musste da anscheinend ein kleiner Augenöffner für die männlichen Fans (ähem Nerds) her... Trotz Jeri Ryan`s Engagement sind die Quoten aber nicht explodiert, glaube ich.



Wobei es immer erstaunlich war, dass so ein kleines Schiff wie die Voyager immer so lange gegen die Borg durchgehalten hat.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Genauso wie Dianna Troy und *Uhura. *


Die alte oder die neue Uhura... Bevor du antwortest: denk dran, auf alten Schiffen lernt man segeln

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die alte oder die neue Uhura... Bevor du antwortest: denk dran, auf alten Schiffen lernt man segeln
> 
> Gruß


Die alte und die neue!


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Seven of Nine finde ich attraktiv. Aber T´Pol auch.
> Genauso wie Deanna Troy und Uhura.



Sind Dax und Kira absichtlich unerwähnt geblieben?  

Egal, auf jeden Fall hast du deinen Geschmack zwecks Erlebnismaximierung breit aufgestellt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sind Dax und Kira absichtlich unerwähnt geblieben?


Nein. Hatte ich vergessen.



> Egal, auf jeden Fall hast du deinen Geschmack zwecks Erlebnismaximierung breit aufgestellt.


Der ist genauso vielschichtig wie meine Persönlichkeit.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die alte und die neue!


Ja, die Kommunikation (die Bezeichnung Kontaktoffizier fand ich schon immer geil...) ist wichtig. In jeglichem Jahrhundert und auf jeglicher Ebene...

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Da sich hier ohnehin gerade alle offenbaren, es ja schon lange her ist und mich sowieso alle für bekloppt halten, oute ich mich mal: Ich fand Jennifer Lien alias Kes eigentlich recht attraktiv. So im Sinne von "the girl next door quadrant".  

Ähem, zurück zum Thema ...


----------



## Hannesjooo (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Die dunkle Seite des Mahoy .
Aber ich war als ich 11 war von Beverly bessesen.....
Bitte machen sie sich unten rum frei.....
Ah Alde,Junge, mach Kaffee.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAUIHBAxbXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

That escalated quickly ...


----------



## paladin60 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Voyager wurde langweilig und man musste eine Figur gegen eine andere austauschen, da es sonst zu viele wären. Also nahm man Kes raus -- die eh bescheiden war -- und Seven of Nine rein.


Zum Glück hat man Kes ersetzt, der Charakter war ja komplett sinnlos.
Seven zusammen mit dem Doktor war immer klasse, fast so unterhaltsam wie die Interaktionen zwischen Garak und Quark.

Beim Thema Frauen wären meine Top 3: 
Ezri 
Uhura aus der original Serie
Kell Perim Kell Perim | Memory Alpha | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## T-MAXX (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Schade das Patrick Stewart und bekannte Gesichter schon so alt sind.
Aber schön das sie wieder zu sehen sind.
Freue mich schon riesig.
Hoffe das kommt bald auf Blu Ray.


----------



## RichieMc85 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Sehr Geil hat mich sofort an meine Kindheit erinnert. Mache Szenen im Trailer machen richtig Gänsehaut. Scheint echt was gutes von Amazon zu kommen.


----------



## SilentHunter (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Schade das Patrick Stewart und bekannte Gesichter schon so alt sind.
> Aber schön das sie wieder zu sehen sind.
> Freue mich schon riesig.
> Hoffe das kommt bald auf Blu Ray.


Da die Enterprise als Schiff eher nicht in Frage kommen dürfte frag ich mich wie Picards neuer Weltraumhobel heissen wird.

_*U.S.S Rollator ?

*_


Mahoy schrieb:


> Da sich hier ohnehin gerade alle offenbaren, es ja  schon lange her ist und mich sowieso alle für bekloppt halten, oute ich  mich mal: Ich fand Jennifer Lien alias Kes eigentlich recht attraktiv.  So im Sinne von "the girl next door quadrant".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kes eher mit zierlicher Figur vs. Seven of Nine

Das ist wie darfs auch ein bisschen mehr sein vs. DD featuring Mörder Möpse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da sich hier ohnehin gerade alle offenbaren, es ja schon lange her ist und mich sowieso alle für bekloppt halten, oute ich mich mal: Ich fand Jennifer Lien alias Kes eigentlich recht attraktiv. So im Sinne von "the girl next door quadrant".
> 
> Ähem, zurück zum Thema ...



Ich hab Jennifer Lien mal mit Achselhaaren gesehen. Sah irgendwie sexy aus. 
OK, Fetisch halt.


----------



## homunkulus (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Saugeil, Ich freue mich wie Sau. Selbst wenn's nur ne Miniserie wird, wird's besser wie das unsägliche Discovery. Das geht nur mit Hirnabschaltung und Alk ... 
Wenn man die Kanon Bücher zu den Borg nach 2381 gelesen hat, kann man erahnen wo die Story hinführen könnte.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Oohhhh das triftet aber gerade gut ab.... kann man aber nachvollziehen 

btw. Kes fand ich immer ganz schnuckelig ^^


----------



## homunkulus (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



> btw. Kes fand ich immer ganz schnuckelig ^^



Ja, das war Sie. Jennifer Lien ist aber danach im Leben abgestürzt: Wikipedia:" Nach dem Ende ihrer Filmlaufbahn hatte sie einige persönliche Probleme, die in mehreren Festnahmen endeten."


----------



## sfc (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



homunkulus schrieb:


> Saugeil, Ich freue mich wie Sau. Selbst wenn's nur ne Miniserie wird, wird's besser wie das unsägliche Discovery. Das geht nur mit Hirnabschaltung und Alk ��...
> Wenn man die Kanon Bücher zu den Borg nach 2381 gelesen hat, kann man erahnen wo die Story hinführen könnte.



Es gibt bei Star Trek keine Kanon-Bücher.

Bei STD stimme ich zu, würde sogar so weit gehen, dass man sein Hirn gar nicht genug runterfahren und mit Alk betäuben kann, um sich die Schrottserie zu geben. Burnham ertrage ich nicht mal unter Vollnarkose :p


----------



## Herb_G (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Tja, man kann nur hoffen, dass Sie nicht einfach nur viel Geld in die Hand genommen haben. In Onkel Herbert Wunschkiste ist:
- eine intelligente und nicht durchsichtige Handlung
- wenig Klischee und Theatralik
- keine political correctness
- nicht zu viel Einzelkämpfermartialartsblinkiblinki sondern wenn - intelligenter Konflikt à la Deepspace 9 Föderation vs Dominion
- Charakterausbau und nicht nur bekannte Gesichter zeigen


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes, dass eine klassische Star-Trek-Serie/Film, nach alter Machart, heute noch irgend' jemand hinterm Ofen vorlocken würde, also bitte.
> 
> Die alten Hasen und Fans mit Sicherheit, aber das heutige Publikum ist im Schnitt viel jünger. Die erreichst du mit minutenlangen Konversationen über philosophische Zusammenhänge des Universums schlicht nicht.



Jupp deswegen ist Orville ja auch so erfolgreich, weil keiner mehr das originale Star Trek Format will...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHsBPoXJOP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



Mit Star Trek war es schon immer so, sobald das Budget hoch geht geht die Qualität beim Storytelling runter...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cn4fW0EInqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sfc (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Jupp deswegen ist Orville ja auch so erfolgreich, weil keiner mehr das originale Star Trek Format will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das STD-Video. Ich musste es mir zweimal ansehen, weil es so lustig ist. Und unfassbar traurig zugleich, weil die Dialoge (nur etwas weniger überspitzt) tatsächlich so stattgefunden haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da sich hier ohnehin gerade alle offenbaren, es ja schon lange her ist und mich sowieso alle für bekloppt halten, oute ich mich mal: Ich fand Jennifer Lien alias Kes eigentlich recht attraktiv. So im Sinne von "the girl next door quadrant".
> 
> Ähem, zurück zum Thema ...



Ich finde einen ungewöhnlichen (und auch burschikosen) Look deutlich interessanter, als so 08/15 "Wir stopfen die vollbusige Blondine jetzt in nen Catsuit und kleben ihr was über die Augenbraue" Nerd-Fallen


----------



## homunkulus (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Aber genau das hat man damals gebraucht, weil die Quoten runter gingen kam die Sexbombe SO9. Desweiteren halte ich STV neben STD von der Story her am schlechtesten. DS9 und TNG am Besten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Borg!
Alles wird gut.


----------



## iago (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*

Hab gerade gelesen, dass Jonathan Del Arco ebenfalls mitspielen wird.
Sehr cool. Er hat den Borg "Hugh" gespielt in der Episode 23 der 5. Staffel von TNG.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass er wieder den Borg spielen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Neuer Trailer sorgt für Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ick freu mir auch wie Bolle. Patrick Stewart ist die Rolle des Star Trek-Captain wohl auf den Leib geschneidert und Picard und die Borg haben schon immer für beste Unterhaltung gesorgt. Oder hab ich da etwa keinen Borg-Kubus gesehn...
> 
> Gruß



**Decloak**
Sollen sie nur kommen! Meine Quantentorpedos sind bereits geladen! 

Ich freu mich auch wie Bolle! Nach "The Expanse" endlich mal wieder eine ScFi-Serie auf die sich das Warten (hoffentlich) lohnt.


----------

